# MMA clip that uplifts



## Brian King (May 27, 2009)

Great exhibition and sportsmanship MMA clip that uplifts. I enjoyed it and think others might as well.

Regards
Brian King

http://www.mixfight.ru/multimedia/video/category/fights/2009/5/fedor_emelianenko_vs_shinya_aoki/


----------



## erich (May 27, 2009)

great fun & serious skill on display.  Love the flying armbar attempt - would have worked on somebody else.

thanks


----------

